# Where to start?



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this is an outrageously broad question but- I want to get started (I'm assuming practice makes perfect as with everything) canning/preserving food. Where/what should I start with? (I'll look for help with anything from veggies/fruit to meat/fish)

Thanks ahead for any help/advice.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mikesolid said:


> I know this is an outrageously broad question but- I want to get started canning/preserving food. Where/what should I start with?


The Ball Blue Book Unless our parents taught us, this is what most folks use. Jump right into it It's really not hard. I started with tomatoes in '08 and now I'll can just about anything.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

If you're looking to can just about anything, I'd start with the following questions: do you already have a canner, and/or do you have a particular food item on hand to can?

The reason for those questions is because there are two types of canners, each used for different kinds of foods. Low acid foods (like meats) need a higher temperature than the 212 degrees achieved with regular boiling water. They need 240 degrees, which can only be achieved under pressure. So for those foods you would use a pressure canner.

High acid foods (like fruits) can be canned in a water bath canner.

As for which type of canner to start off with, I personally started with a pressure canner, canning meats. It seemed like a lot of information at first, but I just worked with the canner's instructions the first time, and by the third time I didn't need to read the instructions anymore. I've got chicken broth canning as I type (canned the chicken last night).

That said, there are some here who feel nervous (I hope that's an accurate description) about a pressure canner, and they use a water bath canner. I have no experience with water bath canning, and have never had a problem with a pressure canner - there are lots of different experiences on this board.

So give us an idea about which direction you want to go first (food-wise or canner-wise), and that will help us get you started.

I have to warn you, however - canning is very addictive.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The first question I have is what do you have to can? Do you have a garden in? Fruit trees? Meats?

I'm currently doing a lot of water bath. Did a bushel of tomatoes today (and made tomato soup). Between pickles and tomato products out of the garden, I've put in about 160 quarts (in 9 canning sessions).

I'm going to say volume has a lot to do with the approach. If you have a lot to do, water bath is faster. Once the garden slows down (and I get the cow butchered), I'll have more time for pressure canning.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

2nd, ball blue book

need pressure canner (or two)

hot water bath pot

lots of jars

then a lot more jars

Then some racks to put all the jars on

Then a lot more jars

LOL

couple years later, you're deep into storing veggies, soups, and soon meats


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm assuming the way you phrased your question you already are into storing and have a few weeks of food, water, etc..right??:congrat:

I'm saying this because my first purchase(and I'll never forget) was a case of green beans...and I was soooo proud.:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Carla Emery - The Encyclopedia of Country Living - 9th edition ... 885 pages 

Your library should have a copy ... 

Best of luck!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

`have at least a thousand dollars to buy good pressure canner and all the equipt. over six hundred jars and up to 1400, have a good stove, not a glass top ele. one.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> have a good stove, not a glass top ele. one.


I'll 2nd that. Electric stoves and canning don't get along.

Something I've done which has been a huge improvement. Get a good outside cooker. The one I have/use is pictured below (and I remove the griddle for canning). These have nice, large cooking surfaces and big-a$$ burners. Each burner is around 3x the BTU's a kitchen gas stove has. These are very handy as A) They can heat the large volumes of water needed very quickly, B) doing it outside keeps the heat out of the kitchen and C) they're easy to move and disassemble for storage.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a double burner and a single burner outside cooker. Two pressure canners, three water bath canners, lots of large pots and dishpans to prep the food. Juciers, meat grinders, sausage stuffers, choppers, cutting boards etc. I have aprox. 1200 jars that are filled already and maybe 1000 empty jars, lids and rings. My point is 75% of these items were purchased at yard sales, estate sales or from newspaper want ads. It has taken a few years to gather all we have but not a lot of cash. The Ball Blue Book is great and also Jackie Clay's Growing and Canning Book is full of useful info. Good luck.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> We have a double burner and a single burner outside cooker. Two pressure canners, three water bath canners, lots of large pots and dishpans to prep the food. Juciers, meat grinders, sausage stuffers, choppers, cutting boards etc. I have aprox. 1200 jars that are filled already and maybe 1000 empty jars, lids and rings.  My point is 75% of these items were purchased at yard sales, estate sales or from newspaper want ads. It has taken a few years to gather all we have but not a lot of cash. The Ball Blue Book is great and also Jackie Clay's Growing and Canning Book is full of useful info. Good luck.


up until a few yrs ago, canners,jars ect was always at yd sales, I've noticed that they are scarce now. I bought most of our 130 dozen jars off the local papers,yd sales and craigslist. this yr, I placed ads to buy more jars and had no takers and if there were any, they wanted store sale price.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> up until a few yrs ago, canners,jars ect was always at yd sales,


Went to an estate sale, and they wanted $2.00 for each qt jar. I said I can get those brand new for $1 each, including lids  They stated these are the older thicker jars {sigh} They kept them!

Couple of years ago, there was a local ad for a couple hundred jars, for something like $25, and my wife failed to act on the ad


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I do a lot of canning on an electric glass top - no problem. Pressure canners do not use as much water and therefor weigh less, and it also depends on the size of your canner. Would love to have the outdoor setup shown!

I can't find jars at yard sales or on c-list anymore, either. To help stock up on jars, I buy a dozen every now and then when I see a good price, rather than trying to stock up all at once. Helps to space out the pain. 

Here's another good reference - I use this as a quick reference for meats all the time: Amazon.com: Complete Guide to Home Canning and Preserving (9789650060428): U.S. Dept. of Agriculture: Books


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, what partdeux, lotsoflead, and goshengirl said...jars can't be found on craigslist.

Pints are at Ace Hdw. today for $5.50 a case of 12 or 2 cases for $11....

I have a smooth top stove...had someone tell me we couldn't hot water bath can quarts---I did pints with no problem...wondered why??
Then, a church member said her DIL with a stove just like mine dropped something from the two cabinets overhead we all have and broke the top of her stove to where she could actually see the wiring....so, bingo, that was my answer to why...
The top of the stoves can not carry the weight...and that's why I could can pints, not jars.

I have an alternative---I have one of those little one burner electric eyes and can do the job inside or outside on my covered porch..keeping it cooler in the house.:congrat:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mikesolid said:


> I know this is an outrageously broad question but- I want to get started (I'm assuming practice makes perfect as with everything) canning/preserving food. Where/what should I start with? (I'll look for help with anything from veggies/fruit to meat/fish)
> 
> Thanks ahead for any help/advice.


It makes sense to look at what things cost in the store and what makes sense for your to can yourself. Anybody who doesn't have a garden right now should just go out and buy canned vegetables and canned fruit.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Went to an estate sale, and they wanted $2.00 for each qt jar. I said I can get those brand new for $1 each, including lids  They stated these are the older thicker jars {sigh} They kept them!
> 
> Couple of years ago, there was a local ad for a couple hundred jars, for something like $25, and my wife failed to act on the ad


To calculate the price of new jars, I always take the price of bands & lids away from the total price. I can't find new jars for any less than .50 and usually more than that. I went over to talk to my neighbor about sale prices today and she offered me all the jars her mother has - .10 for pints and .25 for quarts. I told her I would take all she has. The neighbor is even going to transport them for me (100 mile round trip):2thumb: This is the first time in ages that I have found any for sale and it was an absolute accident. I have also convinced my neighbor to start prepping in a small way.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> To calculate the price of new jars, I always take the price of bands & lids away from the total price. I can't find new jars for any less than .50 and usually more than that. I went over to talk to my neighbor about sale prices today and she offered me all the jars her mother has - .10 for pints and .25 for quarts. I told her I would take all she has. The neighbor is even going to transport them for me (100 mile round trip):2thumb: This is the first time in ages that I have found any for sale and it was an absolute accident. I have also convinced my neighbor to start prepping in a small way.


I am transferring my pancake mix, cornmeal, and some flour from buckets into quart jars for LTS using the oven method. 48 jars so far.

But only because I got quart jars at Kmart in May for $5.00 ---and I got plenty cases of their jars.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I am transferring my pancake mix, cornmeal, and some flour from buckets into quart jars for LTS using the oven method. 48 jars so far.
> 
> But only because I got quart jars at Kmart in May for $5.00 ---and I got plenty cases of their jars.


I've never heard of the oven method. Sounds really interesting for meal and flour. How do you do it?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> I've never heard of the oven method. Sounds really interesting for meal and flour. How do you do it?


I only did this because experts say my meal, flour, and pancake mix will only last months in the buckets---so I read a grandma did it for years and taught her neighbor how. And now, my dry goods will be good for years, not months.

Preheat oven to 200 (I use 225, but my oven has never been normal)..fill jars, w. no seal, place on cookie sheets after cleaning rims...heat for one hour--remove, clean rims again, put on lids and rings...

Easy, no problem, yet, and I have 48 jars canned/sealed.

This summer, I bartered some jars to a needy person; she mentioned oven canning tomatoes that day and I'd never heard of it either.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I only did this because experts say my meal, flour, and pancake mix will only last months in the buckets---so I read a grandma did it for years and taught her neighbor how. And now, my dry goods will be good for years, not months.
> 
> Preheat oven to 200 (I use 225, but my oven has never been normal)..fill jars, w. no seal, place on cookie sheets after cleaning rims...heat for one hour--remove, clean rims again, put on lids and rings...
> 
> Easy, no problem, yet, and I have 48 jars canned/sealed.


Is your flour & meal plain or self rising. I've always used self-rising, but I'm thinking the heat might mess up the rising part. What do you think?


----------



## Maximo (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, where to start is an extremely broad question.

However, the best thing you could do at the moment is start buying extra food whenever you go to the Supermarket or Costco/BJs.

Start stocking up now slow and steady.

I know it's simple advice but this question doesn't require a compex or wordy reply.

Don't over analyze. the key is to start stocking up on your favorite foods now.

I wish you luck.

___________________________________________
Food storage


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Mikesolid, ...Hawkeye here. Yep, fellow Iowan. I'm askin the same questions too. Let me know what you find out. I just asked what kind of foods can I pick up at Wal Mart when I shop each week for my family. I'm starting a little at a time.


----------

